# Dang Hillbilly



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok we have Chickens and Rabbits for meat. Thinking of Calling and hunting ***** and Hogs, Squirrel hunting, killing a few Deer, picking up Snapping Turtles. Then there is the fishing, several varieties, some people turn their nose up to but plenty. All meats covered, several I forgot.

Garden, I have spots of sunshine, either put raised Beds or just dig up a plot. Should be plenty of Veggies. Then several Berries and Fruit Trees.

Can get Firewood on Government Land long as we have Chainsaw and Pickup.

Bulk Store Flour, Salt, Coffee stuff like that.

Just brought up with my wife we know several able Bodied people that just won't do this get Government help, which I can see but seems they are letting a lot of stuff just lay.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm with you all the way but we are called stump jumpers.

Don't have the chickens our selves or rabbits but we trade honey for eggs and stew chickens. Trade honey for fry chickens at another place. Hunt rabbits, squirrels, deer, and coyotes which taste pretty good if fixed properly. 

Cut our own fire wood off our own place and the absentee neighbor's place that allows the taking of dead and down. Lots of dead and down too with all the Ash trees killed by the EAB.

I raise all the veggies we can use in a couple raised beds, I buy sweet corn from a produce farm rather cheap when we pick our own.

Some are just predisposed to not have enough ambition to move out of their own stink it seems.

 Al


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

heard a story once from the 1930's about a guy that was a preacher and raised corn to sell,,,,story said if a one legged man could do that what was everyone else's excuse....


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Some are just predisposed to not have enough ambition to move out of their own stink it seems.
> 
> Al


It sometimes hard to move from your own stink â¦ I do not depend on any subsidy other than my "IRS excess" refund (can't wait to get it) but it is sometimes hard to push yourself up, I know I have a hard time to motivate myself and quit the somewhat "comfort" of my situation to jump in the unknown.

That being said yes there is a lot one can do to be more able to provide for oneself. just one step at a time ...


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Al


By the way looks like I catch you at your big round post number â¦ 5000â¦ thanks for your contribution, I have read many post from you in the beekeeper section and truly enjoy the wealth of knowledge you provide â¦ :thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks never realized I was close to 5000.
I seem to have a rep on a site for varmint hunting also as a coyote getter.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep...we live off the land here too. Huge garden with everything canned for the year ahead...plenty of chickens here for meat and eggs and hunting all the time with plenty of venison for the red meat....a lot of fishing both summer and through the ice...life is good and feel very blessed...heat with wood and cut my own.

brownegg


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also collect shroons, ramps, fiddle heads , berries, cow slips and wild plums.

 Al


----------

